# 50% weekly water changes safe for fish?



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

I am going to start a planted tank and will be using EI dosing which requires 50% weekly water changes. I am used to changing about 25% weekly but 50% seems pretty high. 

Wouldn't it be kind of rough on the fish?

Thanks!


----------



## rugie (Dec 28, 2008)

a max of 20% each 2 weeks or 10 % each week is sufficent (unless you are having a water quality problem) if EI dosing requires 50% then I personally would not use it. plants do not like "new" water nor do they require it. an aged tank is ideal. what piqued your interest in EI dosing?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Depending on water quality and fish kept, 25-50% is fine. 

For example, a lightly stocked tank 10G tank with only two to five small fish can have 25%. But a 10G tank that is heavily stocked or with fish that are messy (Puffers, Goldies, etc), should have 50%.

But I know nothing about EI dosing. But as stated, 50% should not be too hard on the fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

50% no problem for fish. Not sure about plants though.


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

As long as the new water is the same pH, temp, and hardness I don't see why it would affect the fish. Actually, you'd probably have very low nitrates which is good for your fish. I can't be sure about the plants though, I'm no expert and am just happy when mine grow!


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

You should only be doing 25% at the max, i would do about 15%, unless your water qualityis really bad, then do more


----------

